# Mask I am working on



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I wanted to have a Nemesis costume this year. After looking at some shots of him. I didn't like the mask that are available. So I am trying to make my own. This is what I have come up with for the base. It has along way to go. But it is really very comfortable. It is made out of 1 inch foam and fused together with latex. I use a dust mask to make the lower and upper jaw bones, stiffened it with latex. I wore a foam latex mask last Halloween and really liked it. But I don't have the talent of Mr Chicken or some of the others here. Plus money is tight now. So I had this stuff laying around to work with. Just thought I would do a show as I go. If it comes out ok. Maybe it will help others. If not, you guys can at least get a good laugh and feel much better about your own stuff.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting project ... good luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should post a picture of Nemesis to show people what your inspiration shot is. I Googled it and he's quite a creepy character.

You've got a good start - just go for it, see where it takes you, and have fun with it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm sure he will turn out great. Good luck!


----------



## wickedwitchwest (Jul 23, 2009)

It should be very creepy when finished....I googled it and it should be a great costume


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Is that what you had in mind?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Bone Dancer, the photo you have there is showing the mask that you can buy for around 80.00. It is really stiff. I hope my finished product is better. It already fits better. It hugs my head,so the eye holes go where I look. Now I still can't turn but so far, as the neck muscles and collar is so high. But here is my link to the one I am trying to get it to look similar to. I know mine will never be as good. But I think it will be comfortable. Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I will keep posted as I get other steps finished. I got the teeth on with the base coat and the the open area of the scare done.










http://www.kropserkel.com/Nemesis.htm


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job so far. Just remember, it's some inexpensive materials (for the most part) and your time, if you're not happy with the result, just start over. Look forward to the progress!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like you have a great start. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree, you have a good start there. Don't forget to take progress photos. Hang in there


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Building masks are tough, but it looks as though you have a really god start! I like the pink stiple line you did from the teeth up on the head.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Dead Things, Wildcat, Bone Dancer, and Sickie Ikie. I got all the areas that the skin will not cover aged. I had took pictures as I went today. When my wife came home and took the last one. Went to load them, realalized she left the card in her computer last night. But all I did was paint in some purple blood vessels, Then dry brush some yellow, black, and brown on teeth. Then did a wash on the painted areas for aging. Wiped the teeth some with a damp clothe to blend. Then I cut the base and reglued it to form the front of the neck. I also cut small pieces of rope and hot glued just under the chin. To act as neck muscle. Then I started laying pieces of cheese clothe on the base and painting them with latex. Until it dries not much more I can do. So far I still have movement in the mouth. So i am happy with that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like you have a good start. I'm looking forward to seeing how he turns out.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Spooky1 so far the only thing I can see that I have got off on. Where I fitted it to my head, the front part wasn't as long as the original. So it makes the teeth stick out. From a side view it looks like a gorilla right now. But if I change it, it will not be as comfortable. With the front of the mask that far out I would have almost no view of where I would be walking. The whole suit in the movie was 7ft 6 inches. I am 5ft 9inches and the costume should end up being 6ft 5 inches. I no they used animatronics. I have a feeling that maybe they were in the head. But I knew I could not make it come out right before I started. But over all I am liking it. I am not putting a latex skin on the head part. The 1 inch foam seems to be strong enough with out it. So I am thinking the head will be able to breath. Which is important to me, because I am thinking of using this costume for Hauntcon this year. My friends in Florida say I am going to die in the heat. But it is cool here in Carolina at Halloween. So it will be great for the haunt. I have added some more cheese clothe and latex this mourning to form a skin at the bottom. That way it will help hold it in the costume.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I finally got all the coats of latex on (4) and painted it. Them I bolted some old shop vac hoses on and painted them. Then I used hot melt glue to make the vein look. I use the stuff that glows purple under a black light, then just washed it with some color.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Oooo I keep coming back to this thread cause I'm anxious to see how its gonna turn out


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

BTW looks awesome


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow it does look great so far. This will be a fun thread to follow. Keep up the awesome job!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking great, Watcher, it's really coming together. And a 6'5", you'll scare the crap out of the TOT's. Are you building platform boots?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks great, man! Kick ass!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, he is really coming along very nicely...keep posting these updates, they are great...looking forward to the next one


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am glad I started now. I don't think I could of got the whole out fit done, if I hadn't. Dead Things my boots give me a little over 4 inches. The mask also gives me close to 4 inches. I put 3 full pieces and another small piece in the top so it rest on my head. Plus the the neck area rest on my shoulders. So I don't feel any extra weight. Right now it weighs about the same as my latex pumpkin mask. I started put the head cover on. Found out that will take me longer then I thought. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That mask really looks great you did a great job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Scarymovie, I can tell you I am just glad some one invented fabric glue!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This looks great...love watching the progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, Watcher.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Madmomma and Roxyblue. Be all NyQuiled up the last few days. But I took a break today and worked on it some more. Here is a short video.

SDC10762.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/SDC10762


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

The video is a little dark but the mask looks cool and very creepy so far!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I will try and get some day time photos when it is finished. But I am happy with the way it turned out. The kids came over last night for dinner and a movie. They thought I bought it. Don't know why? They know they keep me broke!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a great job with this. Aren't you glad now that you dove right in?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks RoxyBlue. I am so glad I decided to do this now. It will be great under the lights in my haunt. I think it will bee those red fireman lights. I don't mind wearing it, so that is a big plus. I changed it some so I could see, eat and drink. Here it is with the clips on and the last of the painting. Now I have to make the arm pieces. the the suit.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been following this thread for a while.. VERY COOL.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks niblique71, you can see just kind of thought it through as I went. I really felt it was something I could do with out any art skills. Mainly because there was really no structure of a face. More like bag over a head. But I loved the movie and this is my haunt theme this year.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool, the video shows that you have quite a bit of jaw mobility. Excellent job Watcher, can't wait to see the completed costume.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Dead Things. The mouth opens about a 1 .5 inches. It was better, but the stain on the shammy skin dried a little tight. But it is still enough to get some munches through. Cause once I get the arm covers and the suit on. I know it will be a pain to take everything off just to grab a bite. Besides, it should be really cool watching this big ugly guy drinking beer through a straw ??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> Besides, it should be really cool watching this big ugly guy drinking beer through a straw ??


Now THAT'S a video we'll all want to see!:googly:


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue I will certainly share that one with you wonderful folks. I never thought about that kind of stuff before. But at the Last Ironstock, I wore one of my Elvis suits. One of the guys I meant there, told me the next day. He said I opened the door to go in, and there stood the King. With a bottle of Captain Morgans mixing himself a drink. He said,that sure was something he would always remember. But I'll bet he didn't know that was something I'll never forget also. Good Times!

Here is the right arm. After looking at options I decided to attach them to the mask. It will help keep the mask in place and I don't have to worry about pulling it up down all night.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The mask turned out awesome And the 1st arm looks great. You've put a lot of thought into this and I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished costume. Fantastic job!!!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that costume is looking great! You certainly have a whole lotta talent that I'm entirely jealous of.:zombie:
I can just imagine how effective it's going to be. Keep up the awesome work and I'm glad you're sharing the process.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Fick209 , thanks, it has been one of those things that kind of just leads you. It has sure been a lot of fun. I have also seen where other peoples projects and the things I have learned on the forum has really showed me a different way to see things. 

NytDreams you are to kind. I'll bet you could whip one of these up in no time. This was my first try at making a mask. Well unless you count the bags? It is certainly not the way a professional would do it. But it is what my friend calls, haunter technology! I was hoping to get a post of the jacket on. But it is going slower then I thought. I have to have my wife here to help. I don't have a pattern. So what we have done is, I took a saucer out of the kitchen drew a hole in some fabric and cut it out. Then pulled that on in place and we marked where the circle should start on the other side. Then I hold it in place and she pins it. I take it off to mark it, trim it, then glue it. But I hope to get the first part up by tomorrow night.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Watcher I am really impressed about this project. I love what you started with and what the final result was. I also make costumes by using the haunters technique and you would be amazed what you can use to make a costume. This is an awesome costume and I am really looking forward to seeing the outfit with it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Joiseygal I know how much you you guys love haunting up there. Got to meet some of the gang at Ironstock. Been wanting so much to come up to one of your m&ts. Which I didn't have a snowmobile to get there this winter! I know it has had to be a mess for you guys. But the biggest thing has been my knee. But it is getting better. So maybe mama and me can still make it one day. You know that first picture I put up sure had me worried. Mama come in saw me with it on. Says, Oh, you are making a chicken costume! She said, I had to be a chicken, I was to big for a biddy???????? That was my 1st review. But that's what 28 years of marriage get you. Lots of love.:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope one day I will have the opportunity to meet you.  I agree I wasn't too sure when I saw the foam with the eyes cut out. I looked at that and was thinking what the hell is he making? Now that makes me even more amazed the outcome of the project.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

This is coming out great Watcher. I enjoy following your progress. Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

The watcher your Nemesis looks better then the store bought one!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! That's freakin' cool! I admit when you started this thread and I saw only the first pic that I didn't think it was going to turn out to be anything great. But man was I wrong! That's creepy on a whole new level. I look forward to seeing the completed costume.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread. Looking through all of the pictures at once, I can't believe how well it came together. Looks very comfortable to wear as well. Like having a creepy pillow on your head


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, I glad you like it madmomma.

Thanks Scarymovie, I didn't like the store one.They made it look like a dollar store mask.

HalloweenZombie, Thanks, I did think about this for awhile before I started. I knew what it looked like when I posted it. But I hope this can help others. I think the base I used would be great for a gorilla, Ceature from the Black Lagoon, mostly ant large round headed type of mask. I looked at my options and thought and thought this would work. I knew it would be cheaper. I really wanted Nemesis for my haunt this year. It will be a el cheapo Raccoon City. I am going to do a bunch of tunnels with zombies ,dogs and, labs. and I am hoping to build a motion simulator, set up like a escape pod at the end. I am just having trouble finding a video. I want one where you are looking out of a wind shield moving really fast and I definitely want one part where you would go in water, through water any thing I can spray a mist on them.

Thanks Kid, for what it is I am real happy with the feel of it. I like it better then the regular latex. Now foam latex I am sure would be better. I have a Freddy and Leather Face I got on clearance last year. They are nice. But I don't have the skill or the money now to do one of those.

Here is the start of the coat.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread just keeps getting better and better You really are doing a fantastic job on not just the mask, but the entire costume...thanks for all the update pics...looking forward to the next one!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin good! keep up the good work!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That looks wicked, Watcher, excellent job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I finally got this project finished. This is my Hauntcon costume and will be used in my home haunt this year.


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

I made a reveloving mini-gun for my son a few years back. Wood and pvc with a battery motor from a toy he had. It ran a little slow but it worked for his costume.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on the finished product Watcher, it looks really creepy!! Take it from a Resident Evil freak!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Watcher you did a great job! I love all the details on the costume. Looking forward to seeing more costumes from you in the future.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent finished costume Watcher! Thanks for all the progress pics you posted on this, it's you did a great job from start to finish.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome job! You have made an old-school RE-Game fan proud! You ROCK!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job, Watcher...sure to be a big hit this year, I bet!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow nice work!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very nice work. i've never seen the original piece...going to google it now.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I sure had fun doing it. We just got back from HauntCon. So I have been with out a computer for over a week.


----------

